#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-14
<zleap> hi
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-15
<PaoloRotolo> Hi!
<Darael> G'day.
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-16
<philipballew> Darael, hello
<Darael> Hi.
<Darael> How goes it?
<philipballew> Darael, really well. Yourself?
<Darael> Been worse.
#ubuntu-youth 2012-11-18
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<philipballew> PaoloRotolo, hello
#ubuntu-youth 2014-11-15
<Mikaela> it looks like this channel is becoming smaller and smaller
<nevaforget> Rob, Rob, Rob of the Freenode One big stupid fuck! AH EEH AH EEAHH EEYA EYAH EEYAH!! WATCH OUT FOR THAT TRUCK!!!
<Mikaela> !ops same spammer around freenode
<ubot5> Mikaela: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-youth 2014-11-16
<benonsoftware> Bleh, k-lined
